# GTO OEM 18s Offset?



## PontiacMuscle (Jul 31, 2009)

I have a quick question and have been searching the forums with no luck. 

I wanted to know what the GTO Factory Option 18 x 8's had for an offset as well as their other dimensions. Any help would be appreciated.


Derek


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

Wheel Size - 18x8
OE Offset - 48mm
Bolt Pattern - 5-120
Hub Bore - 69.5mm
Lug Size - 12x1.5
Lug Torque - 100lbs


----------

